# Do you add anything to your dog's kibble?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This is just pure curiosity. Running a doggy daycare/boarding place, I see all kinds of requests... some that make sense to me, and some that just leave me really confused (like why this dog gets apple juice, a slice of tomato, half a slice of bologna, and two pumpkin seeds added to her kibble every night....)

So, I'm just curious..
what kibble do you feed, and then what do you add to it, and WHY?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Just two pumpkin seeds? Hahaha


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I rotate foods daily.
In my rotations:
TOTW-High Prairie, Sierra Mountain, Pacific Stream
Fromm-Beef Frittata, Surf & Turf, Gamebird, Salmon Tunalini
NV Instinct-Duck & Turkey Meal
Now!!
Go!!

I add in fresh eggs, fruit, veggies, yogurt, meats, pumpkin, etc......
WHY?-variety and I like for my girls to get fresh foods in addition to their kibble.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

When I fed Lola kibble I added plain, fat free yogurt sometimes, especially when transitioning from one food to another. I liked the fact that it added a bit more protein to her meals.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to add all sorts of things to my dogs' kibble. Then Riley got diagnosed with IBD and I stopped, switched to Natural Balance Venison, and only added NB Venison canned food. My dog did horribly on this. He didn't have another bout of IBD on the food, but his coat looked bad; dandruff, shedding, dull. He was losing muscle and he just wasn't himself. 

I did a little experimenting after that and ended up with the new Now! Fresh line. He's on Now! Fresh Large Breed Adult, and he's completely turned around. In fact, I think it's the best he's ever done on a kibble. I've also started re-adding everything I used to, slowly of course. For supplements he gets Salmon Oil, Vit E twice a week, Seagreens powder, Honest Kitchen's Perfect form, and I'm currently looking for a good joint supplement, and probiotic to add in as well. It may seem like over-supplementation, but I've done quite a bit of research on all these supps, and so far I've seen a difference. I'm thinking of taking out the Seagreens powder once I finish off what I have to see if I notice anything. Not sure he needs that one..but I don't think its hurting either. 

In place of canned food, I have started giving fresh eggs (finally got my dogs to eat them!), sardines, boiled hamburger (and sometimes raw), cooked chicken, cooked salmon leftovers, and will be making my own chicken and turkey stock next time we have a full bird for dinner. I'm thinking maybe putting a mashed ripe banana on top of his kibble too..for no other reason but than he likes banana. It's the only fruit/veg he will actually eat. Since I don't feed him raw (Phineas gets raw, however), I feel like adding as much fresh foods to his meals as possible helps in any way it can. The stock is just a yummy way to get more water content in his food too. I am hoping once Summer rolls around, I can reintroduce him to raw meaty bones. He did the best on turkey necks..but I just can't find those anymore. Hoping he will do just as well on chicken quarters and beef ribs.. 

Sorry for the long, ranty post.. I guess I'm in a talking mood today! On a side note, I am not as convinced that he has IBD, and if he does, then I know what caused it. I am willing to bet it was related to Costco's Chinese chicken.. I bought three bags in his life time..and he has had three major "IBD attacks" at about the same time I fed them as treats. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I rotate kibble. Right now I have one dog on Acana Grasslands and another dog on Acana Chicken & Burbank Potato. I also feed Fromm Surf & Turf and NutriSource grain-free.

Breakfast is always kibble only so that the dogs will always accept it and not expect extras - especially helpful when boarding.

Dinner is usually 75% kibble / 25% fresh food or sometimes an entire home-cooked meal. The 25% food rotates among scrambled egg, cooked ground chicken or turkey, some salmon, etc. I do it to up the protein slightly and provide a better quality of protein than what any kibble can give. I also give salmon oil daily, coconut oil sporadically, and Fido-Vite Flexx.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

When I fed kibble I fed Taste Of The Wild and switched of between the varieties. I'd add yogurt, sardines, mackeral, pumpkin, sweet potatoes, boiled meats, and slice cheese in small amounts. I would only put one or 2 of these per meal tho not all at once. The yogurt is great for yeast issues (i still feed it) and the fish for omega 3 oils for skin.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've always mixed wet food with his kibble for the most part. He's been getting Weruva canned food for probably 6 months now and LOVES it. Plus I like that it's low in fat and it doesn't look disgusting like some canned foods (actually looks like people food, some of them, lol).

If I'm making eggs for myself, I make him some too. Or if we have some ground beef or whatnot, I'll give him a bit. So it just depends on what we're having and if he gets any mixed in. Mainly it's for variety and I know he likes it.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I feed a vast variety of things, lol. Kibble toppers: canned dog food, boiled meats, cooked other ways meats, ground meat/hamburger drippings, bacon drippings, bacon, boiled egg yolks, baked potatoe skins (just a little piece though), steamed fish, canned fish (salmon, tuna), meat gravies, hot dogs, grilled steak, meat trimmings, meat broths. Dang, I pretty much use everything but the kitchen sink.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> This is just pure curiosity. Running a doggy daycare/boarding place, I see all kinds of requests... some that make sense to me, and some that just leave me really confused (like why this dog gets apple juice, a slice of tomato, half a slice of bologna, and two pumpkin seeds added to her kibble every night....)
> 
> So, I'm just curious..
> what kibble do you feed, and then what do you add to it, and WHY?


iams savory sauce :heh: jk
wow i just looked at the iams and it has pretty decent ingridients seriously
Savory Bacon: Pork Broth, Chicken, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Sodium Bisulfate, Xanthan Gum, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Potassium Sorbate (a preservative), Bacon Flavors, Brewers Dried Yeast, Flax Meal, Carrots, Peas, Vitamins [(Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Potassium Chloride, Caramel Color, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Rosemary Extract.

Country Style Chicken: Chicken Broth, Chicken, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Sodium Bisulfate, Xanthan Gum, Chicken Flavors, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Potassium Sorbate (a preservative), Brewers Dried Yeast, Flax Meal, Carrots, Peas, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Rosemary Extract.

Roasted Beef: Beef Broth, Beef, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Sodium Bisulfate, Xanthan Gum, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Potassium Sorbate (a preservative), Brewers Dried Yeast, Flax Meal, Beef Flavors, Carrots, Peas, Caramel Color, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Rosemary Extract.d


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm feeding NV Prairie currently. Things I add include(and this makes up maybe 20% of his diet): raw egg yolks(I sometimes make scrambled eggs in the morning I always leave the yolks out of a couple of the eggs. I also include Chopped carrots,chopped apples, dehydrated liver treats(that I make), canned sardines(packed in water, no salt). Just for variety.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I mostly use canned dog food as a topper to their kibble - Taste of the Wild fish or lamb formulas normally, but sometimes Wellness and occasionally tripe (can't stand the smell so that's rare). I also sometimes use canned beef, dog food rolls, left overs, etc.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I used to. When i left my dogs with my brother once, I had four pages of instructions for Snorkels. She got fed six times a day. It was terribly complicated.

No pumpkin seeds, though


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can never feed with just dry kibble, it just seems so dry and unnatural esp if they came from wolves and ate raw meat in the past. For me it started in my early teens back in the 80's when I was responsible for our 3 brittany spanials and I would always tell my parents to buy them gravy train so I would add warm water or soup when we had some. 

Now present time with benny I always have to add some form of "liquid" we have from our soups, stews or cassoulet we have lying around and dilute with water so it won't be too rich or salty. And add a few broken pieces of potatoes, carrots, broccoli, etc from those dishes. We usually have some extra left over meats like pork chops, chicken, fish etc that nobody wants to eat after couple days so I gladly cut them up in bitty pieces and mixed it all in the kibble. Our pets are like our kids so I wouldn't feed my kids just bread or rice you know., just doesn't feel right.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

non fat organic plain yogurt, some banana slices.sometimes some blueberries.
each dog gets different supplements, organic coconut oil.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Not daily but they get scraps of whatever, canned food, samples of cat/dog food, eggs, they usually get fish or coconut oil daily


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I feed my guys Canidae, but I pretty much never feed them JUST kibble. It seems too dry to me, I like to add things. Typically in the morning I'll give them a few dollops of plain greek yogurt, in the evening usually a few spoonfuls of tripe, sometimes green beans instead of tripe, I also have a bag of dehydrated food that I occasionally will rehydrate and top their kibble with. 

I have two Dogs, Seamus is ok with straight kibble but he goes ballistic excited when I put tripe on it. Teaghan is a diva, she pretty much needs some wet topping. 

Joe



CorgiPaws said:


> This is just pure curiosity. Running a doggy daycare/boarding place, I see all kinds of requests... some that make sense to me, and some that just leave me really confused (like why this dog gets apple juice, a slice of tomato, half a slice of bologna, and two pumpkin seeds added to her kibble every night....)
> 
> So, I'm just curious..
> what kibble do you feed, and then what do you add to it, and WHY?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Potsie, my 12.8 lb. minipoo, is currently fed a mixture of NB Sweet Potato and Fish, Instinct LID Lamb, and California Natural Lamb and Rice. These are all leftover small bag kibble rejects from my sensitive stomach boxer that I mixed together to get rid of them. Luckily, Potsie will and does eat anything I put in front of him and seems to have a cast iron stomach. The only things I add are a little water, a fish oil capsule, and 1/2 tablet of Cosequin DS (he has grade 4 Luxating Patellas in both rear knees,, which the Cosequin DS really seems to help - no skipping yet!). He occasionally gets some sardines (canned in water), apple, and baby carrots.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

salmon oil, sardines, eggs, solid gold seameal


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

When we fed kibble, first off it was a rotation of different kibbles, many that were mentioned above. However we also added cooked meats: beef, turkey, chicken, duck, and occasionally lamb. We also added eggs weekly, herring, and yogurt or cottage cheese. It added variety and something fresh to their foods. I think I had read at the time in Whole Dog Journal if you feed kibble, it helps to add these things to insure more adequate protein intake. I've used fruit as treats in the past, but some of the dogs didn't like certain fruits. If we were to go back to kibble I would do it again too.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I've worked at 2 doggie daycares and I always got a kick out of some of the things too. 
We had a Yorkie that would come and her mom would tell us to add 7 peas and 7 pieces of carrot to her breakfast. And 4 of each to her dinner. And she would send exactly enough for the amount of meals.
Then we had a couple of dogs that came together and they got kibble with a half a slice of cheddar cheese and 2 slices of lunch meat per meal. 
One Doberman got baby food with her kibble.
A huge Mastiff that had to be fed laying down, with you sitting in front of him feeding him by hand. Seriously well-trained parents for that guy. I loved him though even though he was a total diva....:smile:


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

I know bacon is fat is great for dogs coat and shininess. So if you eat a lot of bacon don't throw away the drippings, they will look better and love the bacon flavor added to the kibble.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i change my dogs kibble from bag to bag. i use the preminum brands.
i top my dogs kibble with the following. sometimes i feed him his
kibble with no toppings.

> cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast.
> can food (different brands and flavors).
> salmon oil.
> organic yogurt.
> raw ground beef (4oz pattie).
> raw egg.
> whole egg (egg plus the shell grounded).
> pears, blueberries, apples.
> table scraps (depending).
> liverwurst.
> chicken liver, gizzards (cooked).
> whole chicken (cooked in a pressure cooker. roll the bones
through your fingers and they turn to moosh. add a little more
water and you can make 3 quarts. freeze 2 quarts and serve one.
serve a tablespoon or 2 over the kibble.
> fresh baked sweet potato.
> fresh fish.
> canned fish (in water no salt added).
> green veggies (some).

i can't think of anything else. i like giving my dog a variety
of things. how boring is getting kibble and water 2x's a day
plus he gets a variety of nutrients from a variety of food.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> > whole chicken (cooked in a pressure cooker. roll the bones
> through your fingers and they turn to moosh. add a little more
> water and you can make 3 quarts. freeze 2 quarts and serve one.


awesome idea, now I can use that method with my slow cooker and add some carrots and potatoes.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

My dog is on a raw diet for a long time. Kibble really isn't healthy for dogs.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

dustinshaw98 said:


> My dog is on a raw diet for a long time. Kibble really isn't healthy for dogs.


Your reply doesn't really have anything to do with this thread. You may want to start a new thread of your own.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

When my cats get kibble I mix in canned sardines (in water), coconut oil, cooked chicken, raw beef heart or ground beef, even sour cream sometimes. I try to up the water percentage of the meal, and the fat. I don't give sour cream often, but they LOVE it, and don't get sick from it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I sometimes add canned dog food to their meals. Patches gets a salmon oil capsule every day and vitamin e & c three days out of the week.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a pressure cooker that i cook the whole chicken in, not a
slow cooker/crock pot. you can use a pressure to cook with but
i only use it to cook whole chickens to make a topping for
the kibble. i really like the way the chicken bones take on
a consistency of coarse sand when run them through your
fingers.



doggiedad said:


> > whole chicken (cooked in a pressure cooker. roll the bones
> through your fingers and they turn to moosh. add a little more
> water and you can make 3 quarts. freeze 2 quarts and serve one.
> serve a tablespoon or 2 over the kibble.





Yorkie967 said:


> awesome idea, now I can use that method with my slow cooker and add some carrots and potatoes.


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

Yorkie967 said:


> I know bacon is fat is great for dogs coat and shininess. So if you eat a lot of bacon don't throw away the drippings, they will look better and love the bacon flavor added to the kibble.


I probably wouldn't advise anyone to do this. I haven't fed kibble in a while but i don't think pouring cooked bacon grease over it would be healthy at all. 

When i fed kibble i would add canned mostly Wellness 95%, boiled minced chicken, fresh steamed squash or green peas.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

Amy18 said:


> I probably wouldn't advise anyone to do this. I haven't fed kibble in a while but i don't think pouring cooked bacon grease over it would be healthy at all.
> 
> When i fed kibble i would add canned mostly Wellness 95%, boiled minced chicken, fresh steamed squash or green peas.


I would agree for normal/healthy dogs but I would imagine it's not bad for emaciated dogs from rescue or shelters that need some bulking up or have bad coats or live in cold regions for added insulation/warmth.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i have a pressure cooker that i cook the whole chicken in, not a
> slow cooker/crock pot. you can use a pressure to cook with but
> i only use it to cook whole chickens to make a topping for
> the kibble. i really like the way the chicken bones take on
> ...


Believe me I really want to get a pressure cooker and there's some nice ones I see on QVC and HSN but for the time being my 6 qt slow cooker will be great for half a turkey with vegs and broth.
Btw how long does it take with your pressure cooker until the bones turn into mush?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Amy18 said:


> I probably wouldn't advise anyone to do this. I haven't fed kibble in a while but i don't think pouring cooked bacon grease over it would be healthy at all.


I have used bacon drippings as a topper for many years with lots of dogs. It's not one to use a lot of or very often. I've always just "poured" enough in to lightly coat the kibble. Of course, we eat bacon so seldomly that this is a rare treat. I would definitely not advise someone to add any kind of "fatty" topper if the dog is not use to eating fat as it can cause digestive upset. Sometimes the upset can be quite severe


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

I just started my dog on raw at the beginning of the month, but when she was getting kibble it was dry until about the end of January and then I started mixing raw ground up chicken with it. She loved the chicken and would eat just that off the top if I didn't mix it all up so I decided to switch over to all raw and she's been doing great!

My friends dog (who Echo and I are living with for now) gets kibble though and gets some interesting toppings to say the least... hwell:
Pasta leftovers, veggie leftovers, fried egg, leftover vegetarian soups, peanut butter sandwich (she literally makes the sandwich for the dog and rips it into pieces and puts it in her bowl), peanuts, pretzels, crackers, pretzels or crackers with peanut butter on them, potato chip crumbs... Basically just whatever is around.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:v


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

whenever we go to dinner or eat at my aunt in laws house, I always notice she saves leftovers for her dogs. They generally eat kibbles n bots or dog chow and she puts any leftovers on top and mixes it. I have told her not to feed onions, but she says its ok. 

She is a very nice lady, she just doesn't seem to realize how bad this is. Everyone always brings their small dogs to her house for get togethers so she feeds all the dogs that have attended this mish mash of food. I always politely decline on Sargeant's behalf (yes, he gets to go too!)



When I fed kibble (not too long ago) I would include canned food or home cooked food (a favorite of mine and their's is my roast chicken/potato/carrot dinner sans onions). Table scraps can be fine if they are dog friendly. I would always include a joint supplement and the occasional plain yogurt.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

magicre said:


> why would anyone feed that to a dog? not the kibble, per se, but the toppings....that's just junk food for humans and poison for dogs.


I know... I don't understand it either. I've tried mentioning that maybe it's not such a great idea and even once tried that the dog might do better on a grain-free kibble and maybe she'd like it more and not need the toppings, but she thinks I'm crazy for feeding Echo raw anything and thinks that Maggie (her dog) loves it. hwell: I'm really not in a position to say or do anything else about it. But honestly I don't understand why she won't add canned food or something else more... dog appropriate? Not to mention the dog gets serious hot spots and literally gnaws on her feet all day long :frusty: I feel so bad for the dog, but she looks fine and appears happy and that's all her owner sees.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

magicre said:


> why would anyone feed that to a dog? not the kibble, per se, but the toppings....that's just junk food for humans and poison for dogs.


that's hilarious ...peanut butter kills some humans with peanut allergies. Those dogs have dodged several bullets


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Right now I have orijen and wellness core. the toppings for the evening meal are evangers canned. I have put in leftover chicken, any meat leftovers I have had but not recently! My dogs are sad, JK!


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

Celt said:


> I have used bacon drippings as a topper for many years with lots of dogs. It's not one to use a lot of or very often. I've always just "poured" enough in to lightly coat the kibble. Of course, we eat bacon so seldomly that this is a rare treat. I would definitely not advise someone to add any kind of "fatty" topper if the dog is not use to eating fat as it can cause digestive upset. Sometimes the upset can be quite severe


Oh well i guess you learn something everyday. I guess it was the health nut in me speaking


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I just can't imagine why anyone would be tempted to eat bacon themselves or give it (or the grease drippings) to their pet.

Can Bacon Be Part of a Healthy Diet?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

About 3 weeks ago, I started feeding my crew Natural Balance Pot. & Duck. I top the kibble with Natural Balance LID canned food of different flavors (Pot. & Duck, Swt. Pot. & Fish, Swt. Pot. & Chicken, etc.). I also plan on rotating the kibble with those flavors, too. They get coconut oil and probiotic/enzymes added, too. After they eat, they get a vitamin and a joint supplement mixed in with cream cheese (they love it and it doesn't bother them). I plan to start adding eggs, cottage cheese, and some veggies (like green beans and carrots, broccoli).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ummm not myself, but my mother feeds her JRT Orijen now because raw was "too much work" she tops it with chicken fat that's she's cooked off of stuff for herself, bacon grease, cooked carrots (only because Taffie loves them) and cooked ground lamb.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

When I fed kibble, Annie got yogurt, eggs, melted Bacon grease, melted pb, mackerel, sardines, canned food, and one time ranch dressing. Why?- because she would go days on end not eating. She didn't have me trained, just very unfood motivated and only eats it if its intiseing. I did have money to change her food every meal, si this was cheaper. 

Glad I found raw. She eats no problem, easy to give variety, even drools buckets when you get in the fridge...


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

I heart bacon. I grew up on bacon and eggs when my mom made weekend breakfast. Those were the best of times. And I'm glad to see there is a sudden bacon love in the past few years. You just have to make sure and select the package with the least amount of fat and it's no worst than italian sausage, pepperoni, bratwurst. salami, cheeseburger. Does anyone remember Sizzlelean in the 80's? OMG sooo good :biggrin:

A person needs a few guilty pleasure in this short life and not depraved oneself of something relatively not that bad for you. Everything in moderation is not going to harm you.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry, celt, but unless you're making satin balls using bacon grease for a starved dog that you want to pile weight on, bacon grease isn't a good topper.
and if anyone is feeding kibbles and bits, you might as well add some healthy topper cause that food is kind of worthless.
jmho.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't use bacon grease if the bacon had nitrites in it.. otherwise, it's just fat. Fat is good for dogs. I've saved the drippings from cooking meat before for my dogs (since Tess loses weight so easily).


----------

